# AD Sports



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have seen that Carrefour are now selling the AD Sports HD decoder for 499AED with the silver package which I think is either AD channel 3 or 5. I am struggling though to actually find out what the package contains. Can anyone tell me what channels the premier league matches are shown on (in English), if you get just one channel, ie. 3 or 5 does this mean you can only watch one match as opposed to all the matches being played at that time, or can you choose what match to watch on that channel...

Sorry if this is confusing and rambling, any help would be appreciated though!


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

ant1982 said:


> I have seen that Carrefour are now selling the AD Sports HD decoder for 499AED with the silver package which I think is either AD channel 3 or 5. I am struggling though to actually find out what the package contains. Can anyone tell me what channels the premier league matches are shown on (in English), if you get just one channel, ie. 3 or 5 does this mean you can only watch one match as opposed to all the matches being played at that time, or can you choose what match to watch on that channel...
> 
> Sorry if this is confusing and rambling, any help would be appreciated though!


AD Sports show ALL the games so if there are 5 games on a Saturday, 5 channels will be used. Use the language button to choose your commentary preference. When there are more channels available than games being played, 3 + 5 usually show the same game. To be fair it is usually what would commonly be regarded as the game of the day. Where it differs is at half-time and full-time. These are the only channels that offer analysis and on 3 it's in Arabic (presumingly from AD) often with a bemused Andy Cole involved whereas on 5 it's from London with a presenter (name unknown) and usually Andy Townsend + AN Other.
I paid AED1,000 at the start of the season (despite being an Aberdeen fan) and I have the full package. The HD is great.
I would have thought you could get a reduced price for the full package seeing as it is half way through the season and I personally don't think AED499 is particularly attractive for the choice of two games max.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

furryboots said:


> I would have thought you could get a reduced price for the full package seeing as it is half way through the season and I personally don't think AED499 is particularly attractive for the choice of two games max.


I guess 499 AED is on the higher side because of the price of the hardware as well, otherwise my subscription through Du is 30 AED per month. 

As posted earlier, AD 5 is the one where you get post and pre match analysis in English. Otherwise, if you have 2 channels, then you can watch only two simulatneous matches live at the max (but obv can catch the repeats)


----------

